# Cube Kid 160 Optimierung



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

meine Kleine soll ihr erstes Fahrrad bekommen, ein Cube Kod 160. Was bei Kauf noch recht gut aussah, entpuppte sich dann doch als etwas pflegeintensiver als angenommen.
Der Kettenschutz und der Aufprallschutz am Vorbau wurden entfernt. Der Kettenschutz hatte scheinbar eh schon fast alle Weichmacher eingebüßt.
Die Kette wurde abgebaut und komplett gereinigt, da einfach nur ein einziger Dreckklumpen. Das Hinterrad habe ich zum Einstellen gebracht, da die Nabe gerade mal ca. eine 3/4 Umdrehung schaffte. Nun dreht sie eher unendlich, macht aber ein paar Schleifgeräusche meine ich. 
Der Kettenschutz ist einem Chainrunner gewichen.

Folgende Teile wurden bisher ersetzt, Gewichte pro Stück:

Pedale 143g gegen ???
Reifen Kenda 498g gegen Schwalbe Black Jack 359g
Schläuche 95g wurden belassen
Kettenschutz ca. 260-300g (leider nicht aufgeschrieben) gegen Chainrunner
Weiße Miniglocke
Bestellt und wartend auf Lieferung:

BUM Front- und Rückstrahler
Shimano DX V-Brake rot für vorn
Shimano Powermodulator für die V-Brake
Neue V-Brake Schuhe 72mm
Avid Bremshebel FR-5 schwarz
Edelstahl-Bremszug für die V-Brake
neue Griffe in 102mm, die Alten fühlten sich an wie Kaugummi
Bei Bedarf kann dann ebenfalls eine Sigma Lightster und Cuberider II angesteckt werden.

Auch hier wäre die Frage, was jeweils durch einen neues Innenlager und eine Kurbel an Gewicht gespart werden könnte und finanziell vertretbar wäre.


----------



## Floh (6. Dezember 2015)

Die Kurbel wiegt meine ich 1 kg mit dem Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (6. Dezember 2015)

Kommt nährungsweise sicherlich hin. Die Kurbel vom KID 160 hab ich nie gewogen.

Auch hier empfiehlt sich der Umbau auf ein anderes Innenlager (spart ca. 60g) und z.B. die Frog-Kurbel (in leicht mit 32 Zähnen). Das spart dann noch mal ein paar hundert Gramm und man hat diverse Kurbellängen zur Auswahl.

kc85


----------



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe bei Kania mal geschaut. Für ca. 40 Euro bekommt man eine leichte 344g Kurbel mit 102mm. Die sollte doch an das originale Innenlager passen? 
Ich denke die Investition in die Kurbel ist erstmal sinnvoller, beim Innenlager spart man ja kaum Gewicht.


----------



## trifi70 (6. Dezember 2015)

Kurbeln können unterschiedliche Kröpfung haben. Möglicherweise kommst Du dann um ein Innenlager mit anderer Länge nicht drumrum. Kritische Punkte sind Kollision Pedalauge oder Kettenblatt bzw. Chainring mit Kettenstrebe sowie die Kettenlinie. Hilft letztlich nur Ausprobieren oder hier im Forum schauen, ob jemand Messwerte oder passende Kombinationen gepostet hat.


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe für beide Bikes die Kurbeln bestellt. Das Thema Q-Faktor habe ich verstanden, die Kettenlinie noch nicht zu 100%.
Aber das wird auch noch.
Wenn die Kurbeln da sind, mache ich Fotos.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Ich habe für beide Bikes die Kurbeln bestellt. Das Thema Q-Faktor habe ich verstanden, die Kettenlinie noch nicht zu 100%.
> Aber das wird auch noch.
> Wenn die Kurbeln da sind, mache ich Fotos.


Guggst du hier! Evtl. verstehst du es dann. Dies ist eine optimale Kettenlinie.


----------



## Floh (7. Dezember 2015)

Das "Innenlager" vom Cube ist noch nicht mal ein Patronenlager, sondern offene Hülsen. Gewicht sparst Du nicht viel, aber Du bekommst ein XT-Innenlager für 15 Euro oder so, und kannst mit der Länge die Kettenlinie vernünftig einstellen.
Insgesamt kann Kurbel plus Innenlager im Bereich 500 Gramm liegen, und das wäre schon eine Welt für relativ kleines Geld.

Messen der Kettenlinie ist ein bisschen schwierig im Vorfeld. Ich hab das Cube 160 nicht mehr sonst könnte ich dir sagen bei was ich gelandet bin, aber wie gesagt das ist kurbelspezifisch.
Bei meiner Lösung mit einer alten XT-Vierkantkurbel LK 110 habe ich am Ende das Kettenblatt innen montiert und ein etwas kürzeres Innenlager als für die Kurbel vorgesehen montiert (ich meine 107,5)





Ansonsten kannst Du noch aus den Rädern die Hälfte der Speichen entfernen, das spart zwar nur ein paar Gramm sieht aber cool aus und man kann hinterher die Reifen besser aufpumpen


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch!

Ich fasse das mal für mich zusammen und bitte um Korrektur wenn ich totalen Stuss verstanden habe 

Die Kettenlinie sagt aus, dass es im idealfall keine seitliche Verwindung der Kette gibt, sondern dass diese vorn und hinten im exakt gleichen Abstand zur Rahmen-Längsmitte verläuft.
Beim 160er Cube ohne Schaltung kann ich diese recht einfach messen. Dazu wir der Abstand Mitte Sitzrohr zum inneren Rand der vorderen Ritzels gemessen. Damit habe ich die Kettenlinie am vorderen Ritzel. Am Hinteren Ritzel messe ich zuerst die Breite der Nabe bis zu deren Einstell-/Endmuttern. Diesen Wert dann durch 2 teilen und davon den Abstand des Ritzels zu der besagten Endmutter abziehen.

Im Idealfall sind die Werte vorn und hinten gleich. Beim Cube 200 ist dies schwieriger, da dort keine allgemein gültige Kettenlinie existiert. Deshalb nimmt man hinten das mittlere Ritzel zur Ermittlung des Maßes für die Kettenlinie. Damit ist die seitliche Abweichung zur optimalen Kettenlinie dann für das kleinste und größte Ritzel hinten gleich.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte man hier sogar Spielraum um die optimale Kettenlinie auf die am häufigsten gefahrenen Ritzel zu optimieren, diese also z.B. auf die kleineren Ritzel anzupassen wenn diese bevorzugt gefahren werden.

Dies werde ich bei Erhalt der Kania Kurbel mal ausmessen.


----------



## Floh (7. Dezember 2015)

Genau richtig!


----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde die Kettenlinie beim 200er schon auf die Mitte des Ritzelpaketes ausrichten, oder eher noch etwas nach innen (Q-Faktor). Sonst zieht es einem die Kette schon mal vom 34er Rettungsring bzw. der will erst gar nicht so recht drauf.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe beim 20 Zoll auch um 2,5 mm zum Rahmen hin versetzt. Das musste sein, weil der Kettenspanner auf dem großen Ritzel schon so weit nach vorne zeigt dass der Schräglauf da nicht mehr sauber funktioniert. Ich habe aber auch ein X0 Downhill Shortcage Schaltwerk dran, damit es nicht am Boden schleift.

Dass es auf dem 11er Ritzel dann nicht so gut läuft ist verschmerzbar, das fährt man ja nicht so oft, und außerdem ist da die Kettenspannung geringer und die Strecke auf der die Kette sich verbiegen kann ist etwas länger.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute hier geht es um ein Cube 160, dass hat keine Schaltung, kein Ritzelblock o.ä.
Mein eingestelltes Foto diente einzig und allein als Schaubild wie die Kette laufen soll-
nämlich gerade.
Wenn man sich die Kassette wegdenkt und nur ein Ritzel hat, sollte es ebenso sein.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Dezember 2015)

Naja, der TE baut parallel an 2 Rädern: Cube 160 und Cube 200, hat er oben auch nochmal erwähnt. Passt schon.


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Kettenlinie beim 200er schon auf die Mitte des Ritzelpaketes ausrichten, oder eher noch etwas nach innen (Q-Faktor). Sonst zieht es einem die Kette schon mal vom 34er Rettungsring bzw. der will erst gar nicht so recht drauf.


Ich hab aus diesem Grund beim 20 Zöller von 10 Gängen hinten auf 7 Gänge reduziert, um den Schräglauf zu minimieren. Das hat aufgrund der einzelnen Ritzel der Kassette super funktioniert (und bringt auch etwas Gewichtsersparnis, waren bei mir knapp 20g).


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

Zur Kania Kurbel habe ich noch ein Neco AL-920 Innenlager mot 103mm Breite bestellt. Mal schauen wie das passt.


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal ein Foto mit dem bisherigen Stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Schmeiß die Kurbel mit dem Innenlager raus, die wiegt knapp 1700gr. Und sieht auch noch sche...sein aus.
Hier mal unser 160er mit ner 360g. gekürzten LX Kurbel.


----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2015)

Genau so ein Cube 160 hab ich erst vor ein paar Wochen vertickt, noch 100% original. Schön wars - und als Anfängerfahrzeug völlig ausreichend.

Natürlich: Ergonomisch teils fragwürdig, sackschwer und technisch auch nicht gerade über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Hat die Mäuse nicht im geringsten gejuckt. Zur Not hing das Teil halt am Follow Me und schob Mama oder Papa vor sich her. 

Wertverlust nach 5 Jahren intensiver Nutzung: 60,- EUR.

kc85


----------



## Cube-Tom (9. Dezember 2015)

kc85 schrieb:


> Genau so ein Cube 160 hab ich erst vor ein paar Wochen vertickt, noch 100% original. Schön wars - und als Anfängerfahrzeug völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Natürlich: Ergonomisch teils fragwürdig, sackschwer und technisch auch nicht gerade über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Hat die Mäuse nicht im geringsten gejuckt. Zur Not hing das Teil halt am Follow Me und schob Mama oder Papa vor sich her.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deinen Beitrag, ich hätte sonst noch gedacht ich wäre ein schlechter Vater weil meine Maus das Ding jetzt schon 6 Monate im Originalzustand fahren muss 
Schwer ist es das stimmt! Solange das Ding aber tut was es soll, wollte ich da auch nichts dran ändern.... hatte ich nicht noch irgendwo ne XT-Kurbel samt Lager rumfliegen...


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich wuerde den Lenker noch tauschen. Der ist auch ganz schoen schwer.
Hab bei "meinem" 16er Cube einen kurzen, steilen Vorbau und einen flachen Lenker montiert (ca. 25 Euro):
Lenker KCNC Rampant Flat 5° 600mm 25.4mm, auf 450mm gekuerzt (Originallaenge)
 Vorbau XLC Comp ST-M15, 35Grad, 60mm, 25,4mm

ansonsten habtte ich noch folgende Sachen verbaut:
Steuersatz KCNC PT1767D blau
Lenker KCNC Rampant Flat 5° 600mm 25.4mm
Vorbau XLC Comp ST-M15, 35Grad, 60mm, 25,4mm
Spacer XLC AS-A02 black matt Set
Griffe XLC Dual Colour GR-G07 125mm, schwarz/blau
Klingel XLC blau
Kette KMC X8-93 Kette
Reifen Schwalbe Blackjack (2x)
Kurbel 102mm 32Z PLP (Kaniabikes sixteen) 
Innenlager YST Reparaturinnenlager
Bremse Tektro V-Brake 
Bremshebel Tektro mit Griffweitenverstellung
Sattel XLC SA-02

Hatte ein paar Teile gewogen, original und Ersatz, finde aber meinen Zettel nicht mehr.


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto mit dem bisherigen Stand:


Da kannst schon noch ein bisschen was machen. Bei weitem am meisten mit der Kurbel, wie schon genannt. Da sind 1,2 kg drin an Ersparnis, für kleines Geld (Kania Kurbel wenn man nicht kürzen kann)
Außerdem für kosta fast gar nix:
- Hälfte der Speichen entfernen
- Clip-on Speichenreflektoren (oder Schwalbe Big Apple mit Reflexstreifen)
- Bluemels-Schutzblech mit Stichsäge kürzen und mit Kabelbindern befestigen (etwa so:





Für das 160er Cube habe ich ein 20er Bluemels-Set genommen, 16 Zoll gibt es nicht. Man muss das kürzen, weil die Krümmung natürlich nicht zu den kleinen Rädern passt, sonst sieht es doof aus. Am Hinterrad habe ich an beiden Seiten ein kleines Dreieck rausgeschnitten, davor und dahinter je ein Loch gebohrt, und damit das Blech "krummgezogen", damit es nach oben nicht so weit absteht. War kein perfekter Schutz aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## x world one (12. Dezember 2015)

So, alle Teile sind da und ich habe angefangen zu Schrauben. 
Als Erstes war das Innenlager samt Kurbel dran. Der linke Teil des Lagers ging nach kurzer Hilfestellung durch die Wasserpumpenzange problemlos. War auch eher extrem locker verschraubt. Der Teil mit dem Antrieb war schon schwieriger. Nach etwas WD40 und großer Wasserpumpenzange gab das Teil dann auch nach. Es war kein Fett mehr auf den Gewinden!
Alles gereinigt und mit Neuteilen, Neco 103mm Lager sowie Kania Kurbel, zusammengebaut, vorher schön Fett rein.
Die 103mm sind recht kurz zum verbauten ca. 115mm Lager. Deshalb muss der Kania Kettenschutz ab, der schleift am Rahmen. Ich werde den äußeren Ring dann allein anschrauben. Die Kettenlinie muss ich nochmal ausmessen, sieht aber ganz ok aus.

Aber schön Gewicht gespart:

Kurbel Original 827g - Kania Kurbel 341g
Innenlager Original inkl. Kontermuttern und Kurbelschrauben 375g - Innenlager Neco 103mm 279g


----------



## x world one (14. Dezember 2015)

So, hier mal Fotos von der Kurbel. Die Kettenlinie ist durch das kurze Innenlager vorn mind. 7mm zum Rahmen gewandert. Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann hat das originale Innenlager knapp über 110mm, das neue Neco hat 103mm.
Den inneren Kettenschutzring muss ich auf jeden Fall demontieren, den äußeren etwas nach außen zum Kettenblatt setzen. Sonst passt der Chainrunner nicht.
Was meint ihr, Kettenlinie so lassen? Sollte beim Singlespeed ja recht egal sein.


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Dezember 2015)

Innenlager ist viel zu kurz!
113 oder 122 ist ok. Ich habe mit 113er immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Floh (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine auch 112,5 war meins. Ich hatte erst ein 107er, das war auch zu kurz.


----------



## x world one (15. Dezember 2015)

Je länger das Innenlager, desto weiter stehen doch die Beine das Fahrers auseinander. Warum also ein breiteres Innenlager? Wegen der Kettenlinie? Kontakt zum Rahmen ist nicht gegeben. Oder besteht die Gefahr, dass beim Treten der Knöchel an den Rahmen kommt? Das maß 103mm habe ich hier aus dem Forum aus div. Cube 160 Optimierungen. Original ist 115 oder 117.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (15. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Je länger das Innenlager, desto weiter stehen doch die Beine das Fahrers auseinander. Warum also ein breiteres Innenlager? Wegen der Kettenlinie? Kontakt zum Rahmen ist nicht gegeben. Oder besteht die Gefahr, dass beim Treten der Knöchel an den Rahmen kommt? Das maß 103mm habe ich hier aus dem Forum aus div. Cube 160 Optimierungen. Original ist 115 oder 117.


Meins du nicht das 2cm breite nicht latte ist bei einer Innenbeinlänge von ca. 45cm? das merkt doch kein Kind außerdem adaptieren sie sich sehr gut.
Warum ein breiteres Innenlager, klärt sich ja von selbst! Dann schleift auch nichts und du musst auch nichts abmontieren.
Mag sein das du das Mass hier aus dem Forum hast, aber jede Kurbel ist da anders, glaub es mir.
Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 verschiedene gekürzte Kurbeln verbaut und jede war im Mass verschieden.
Ach noch was:
wenn du ein Chainrunner montierst, brauchst du überhaupt kein Kettenschutz!
Einfach mal auf Ratschläge anderer hören.


----------



## kc85 (15. Dezember 2015)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn der Chainrunner bleiben soll, dann einfach die Nieten vom Kettenschutz ausbohren und demontieren (kann man bei Bedarf mit ein paar M4-Schrauben wieder befestigen). Dann passt das auch mit dem ausgewählten kurzen Innenlager.

kc85


----------



## x world one (15. Dezember 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf Ratschläge anderer hören.



Das ist ja schon der Sinn meiner Fragen. Aber ich möchte eben auch gern wissen warum. 
Also warum sollte ein längeres Innenlager verbaut werden? Was gäbe es für Gründe?
Wenn der Kettenschutz demontiert ist, dann schleift da nix, das hat kc85 ja schon gesagt. Ich hatte nur bisher keine Möglichkeit die Nieten aufzubohren.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Dezember 2015)

Warum ein längeres Innenlager?
Ist das kein Grund?


----------



## Roelof (15. Dezember 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Warum ein längeres Innenlager?
> Ist das kein Grund?Anhang anzeigen 444754


Ich erkenne leider auf deinem Bild nur, dass der Kettenschutz an der Strebe schleift. Steht das Kettenblatt auch an?


----------



## kc85 (15. Dezember 2015)

Tut er sicherlich nicht. Der Kettenschutz der Frog-Kurbeln von Kania ist halt recht ausladend. Aber der soll ja eh weg.

kc85


----------



## x world one (15. Dezember 2015)

Nein, dass Kettenblatt hat keinen Kontakt zum Rahmen. Da sind mind. 5mm wenn nicht sogar 10mm Platz..


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Nein, dass Kettenblatt hat keinen Kontakt zum Rahmen. Da sind mind. 5mm wenn nicht sogar 10mm Platz..


Dann kann ich Sabines Einwand nicht nachvollziehen. Runter mit dem Plastik und gut is...


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Dann kann ich Sabines Einwand nicht nachvollziehen. Runter mit dem Plastik und gut is...


Mein Einwand war nur, wenn der Plastikring drauf bleiben sollte, müsste das IL gegen ein längeres getauscht werden.
Wenn man so einen Gartenschlauch fährt, den ich persönlich absolut hässlich finde, braucht´s überhaupt kein Ring, weder  innen noch außen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

Okay, aber der TE hat ja schon gesagt, dass er die Dinger runter geben will, also braucht er ja nur ein kurzes Lager. Dann ist ja alles gut, oder??


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Okay, aber der TE hat ja schon gesagt, dass er die Dinger runter geben will, also braucht er ja nur ein kurzes Lager. Dann ist ja alles gut, oder??


jep


----------



## kc85 (17. Dezember 2015)

So ganz am Rande muss ich Fisch123 aber Recht geben. Ich finde so einen Chainrunner optisch auch eher "gewöhnungsbedürftig".

Aber jeder wie er mag.

kc85


----------



## x world one (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich finde ihn optisch schöner als den Originalen und die meisten anderen Kettenschutzteile. Lediglich den Chainglider find ich hübscher. 
Da ich die Anforderung an einen Kettenschutz erfüllen muss, war der Chainrunner sozusagen der Preis-/Leistungssieger. Der äußere Kettenschutzring wird aber wieder montiert, für den inneren Ring sehe ich keinen Sinn.
Das Bike wird am WE fertig, falls es tatsächlich zu eng wird, ein 113mm Lager habe ich noch da.


----------



## Roelof (17. Dezember 2015)

Wir warten auf Fotos!


----------



## x world one (17. Dezember 2015)

Na gut, aber sind von der Qualität nicht besonders. Es fehlt noch:

Speichenreflektoren
Front- und Rückstrahler 
Halter für Batterielampen
Vorderrad neu zentrieren, ist total krumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (21. Dezember 2015)

Gewichtseinsparung 908g. Damit beträgt das aktuelle Gewicht inkl. Ständer 7,75kg.


----------



## x world one (22. Dezember 2015)

So ein Mist, meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt. Das Vorderrad ist komplett krumm, da ist keine acht drin sondern eine sechzehn. Mal schauen ob ich das so gerichtet belomme, dass zumindest erste Ausfahrten möglich sind. Außer einem Nippelspanner hab ich nix da, nichtmal Erfahrung. Aber kaputt kann ich da eh nix mehr machen. Falls jemand ein paar Tips hat, her damit.


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2015)

Lass das Vorderrad drinnen, häng die Bremse aus und stell das Rad auf einen unempfindlichen Tisch, auf den Kopf. Kabelbinder als Fühler helfen die eine Linie zu finden.


----------



## x world one (22. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst die Kabelbinder an die Gabel und dann so lang machen, dass diese die äußere Felgenkante markieren? Reifen demontieren?


----------



## trolliver (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das meint er so. Reifen kann draufbleiben, wenn dich die Unwucht der Reifen nicht irritiert. Aber wie du einem Schlag entgegen wirkst, weißt du? Speichenspannung auf der Schlagseite (WENIG!!) lockern, auf der Gegenseite erhöhen (ebenfalls WENIG, eine Viertelumdrehung). Langsam rantasten.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt mit Sternchen...


----------



## x world one (25. Dezember 2015)

Schick, den Cube Rahmen finde ich immernoch sehr gelungen vom Design.

Auch beim 160er würde ich gern noch Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Welcher Vorbau wäre hier zu empfehlen?
Ich würde entweder auch einen KCNC Fly Ride verbauen mit 60mm Länge und dafür den originalen Lenker lassen oder einen geraden Lenker verbauen und einen Vorbau mit mehr Steigung wählen, also mind. 15 Grad. Was meint ihr?


----------



## trifi70 (25. Dezember 2015)

Gewichtstechnisch ist ansteigender Vorbau 140-170g + Flatbar 120-140g sicher besser als leichter Vorbau 70g + schwerer Riserlenker. Außerdem kann man so einfach und preiswert durch Vorbauwechsel die Position anpassen. XLC o.ä. bekommt man ja ab 10 Eur.


----------



## x world one (26. Dezember 2015)

Werde wohl einen Ritchey Comp mit 30Grad Steigung und 60mm Länge verbauen.
Die Kleine hat sich super gefreut. Sie ist schon nach 5Minuten die ersten Meter allein gefahren, es ist ihr erstes Rad. Wahnsinn was das Gewicht für die Beherrschung des Rads ausmacht. Das 16Zoll der großen Schwester wog 10kg! Kein Wunder, dass sie sich damals so schwer tat.
Das Thema Bremsen per Rücktritt ist für sie aber schwer zu verstehen. Der Rücktritt ist meiner Meinung nach sogar hinderlich das Fahren so lernen, da sie so nur vorwärts die Pedale positionieren kann.


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Werde wohl einen Ritchey Comp mit 30Grad Steigung und 60mm Länge verbauen.
> Die Kleine hat sich super gefreut. Sie ist schon nach 5Minuten die ersten Meter allein gefahren, es ist ihr erstes Rad. Wahnsinn was das Gewicht für die Beherrschung des Rads ausmacht. Das 16Zoll der großen Schwester wog 10kg! Kein Wunder, dass sie sich damals so schwer tat.
> Das Thema Bremsen per Rücktritt ist für sie aber schwer zu verstehen. Der Rücktritt ist meiner Meinung nach sogar hinderlich das Fahren so lernen, da sie so nur vorwärts die Pedale positionieren kann.


Gib ihr doch einfach Zeit!! Nach einmal fahren auf neuem Bike kann dass auch noch nicht gehen
Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. Dezember 2015)

Du stolperst da grad über das Hauptargument gegen Rücktritt. Die Positionierung der Kurbeln fürs Anfahren ist einfach schwierig möglich. Je schwerer das Rad, je umständlicher ist es fürs Kind und je nachdem wie das Kind drauf ist (Alter, Kondition, Frustrationstoleranz...), fühlt es sich in seiner Selbständigkeit eingeschränkt und verliert im schlimmsten Fall gleich zu Anfang schon die Lust am Radfahren...

Unsere haben auf einem 12" Merida mit Rücktritt angefangen und wir mussten anfangs oft helfen, die Pedale korrekt zu stellen. Mit dem 16" CNOC klappt es dann komplett selbständig. Die Umgewöhnung auf die 2 Handbremsen war ruckzuck erledigt. Der Rücktritt wurde vorab auch eher "zufällig" genutzt...

Funktioniert denn die Handbremse gescheit und nutzt sie die? Bei manchen Naben lässt sich der Bremsmantel entfernen und somit der Rücktritt deaktivieren und eine Art Freilauf hinbekommen. Wie das beim Cube ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## x world one (26. Dezember 2015)

Das die Kleine Zeit braucht weiß ich. Es war meine Beobachtung die ich geschrieben habe. Die Handbremse nutzt sie noch nicht, ist auch ok so, sie soll sich erstmal auf das Treten konzentrieren. Was mich an der Rücktrittbremse am Meisten stört ist, dass die Kinder damit keine Bremskraft aufbauen können. Sie werden zwar langsamer, aber je nach Pedalposition dauert das ewig! Ich muss meine Frau noch überzeugen, dass eine Hinterradbremse sinnvoller ist.


----------



## kc85 (26. Dezember 2015)

Meine Mädels haben ja auch beide auf einem 160er Cube angefangen. Der Rücktritt war dabei aber eher unproblematisch.

Gebremst wurde anfänglich, außer im absoluten Notfall, ausschließlich vorn, die Handbremse kannten sie ja schon vom Puky-Laufrad. Und beim Anfahren haben sich beide immer mit einem "Laufradstart" beholfen: Kurz mit beiden Füßen abstoßen und dann einfach lostreten, egal wie die Pedale stehen. Hat immer problemlos funktioniert.

Ab dem 200er Cube wurde dann "normal" gestartet, ohne das ich dazu große Erklärungen abgegeben hätte. Nach ein paar Versuchen war klar, wie einfach das nun funktioniert.

Einfach machen lassen. Die Kids kriegen das schon hin.

kc85


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Schick, den Cube Rahmen finde ich immernoch sehr gelungen vom Design.
> 
> Auch beim 160er würde ich gern noch Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Welcher Vorbau wäre hier zu empfehlen?
> Ich würde entweder auch einen KCNC Fly Ride verbauen mit 60mm Länge und dafür den originalen Lenker lassen oder einen geraden Lenker verbauen und einen Vorbau mit mehr Steigung wählen, also mind. 15 Grad. Was meint ihr?



Ich habe folgende Kombi verbaut (ca. 25 Euro):
Lenker KCNC Rampant Flat 5° 600mm 25.4mm, auf 450mm gekuerzt (Originallaenge)
Vorbau XLC Comp ST-M15, 35Grad, 60mm, 25,4mm


----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

Hallo!
Wir haben ein gebrauchtes Cube 160 bekommen. Ich hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern, aber nachdem ich mir die kurbeln abgeschaut habe, kommen die mir sehr lange vor. Ist das so? Für den Sohnemann ist es das erste Fahrrad nach dem Laufrad und er ist auch gleich mit losgefahren. 
Trotzdem habe ich mich jetzt ein paar Tage hier im Forum umgesehen und gelesen, dass einige kürzere kurbeln eingebaut haben. Macht das Sinn, oder ist das "nur" wegen dem Gewicht?
Außerdem fasziniert mich die SRAM automatix. Könnte man die in ein Cube Laufrad einbauen?
Wie gesagt, ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung. Aber jemanden, der mir das machen könnte. 
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Christina


----------



## trifi70 (12. April 2016)

Wie lang ist die Kurbel? Gemessen wird Mitte-Achse zu Mitte-Pedalauge. Ev. steht auch was auf dem Kurbelarm drauf. Wenn es die einteilige Standardkurbel ist, ist die zwar tauschbar, habe aber keine Ahnung, wo Du eine kürzere her bekämst. Und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. Dann vermutlich eher neues Innenlager und Kinderkurbel im 4-Kant-Standard.

Automatix sollte passen. Entscheidend ist die Einbaubreite am Hinterrad. Wenn man nicht selbst einspeichen möchte, gibt es komplette Hinterräder, z.B. bei Kubikes oder Kokua. Beachten musst Du wie gesagt die Einbaubreite, Bremsart und ev. den Schaltpunkt (letzteren besonders, falls die Nabe ohne Felge gekauft wird; dann ist auch noch die Lochzahl wichtig). Der Schaltpunkt lässt sich zwar ändern, aber dafür muss man die Nabe öffnen und etwas experimentieren.

Ein passendes Ritzel benötigst Du noch. Sowohl im Sinne "mechanisch passend zur Nabe" als auch von der Zähnezahl her, damit die Gänge einigermaßen sinnvoll liegen und die Gesamtübersetzung zum Schaltpunkt passt.


----------



## kc85 (12. April 2016)

Ob das "Sinn macht", muss man schon selber entscheiden. Kommt ja auch auf die Größe des Kindes und die eigenen Ansprüche an die Ergonomie des Rades an.

Unsere beiden Mädels haben das Cube 160 völlig unverändert gefahren und kamen beide damit gut klar. Erst bei den größeren Bikes wurde dann Hand angelegt.

kc85


----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Die jetzige Kurbel ist Standard. Also scheinbar 115mm. Meine Vorredner haben immer eine mit 102mm von Kokua eingebaut. 
Ich überlege ja noch, ob ich es so lasse, wie es ist. Allerdings hat die Große, 6 Jahre, jetzt ein Orbea MX 20 bekommen und rast wie der Blitz. Der Kleine Mann war schon beim Lauftad beleidigt, dass er nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. April 2016)

Den meisten, die da ne kürzere Kurbel einbauen, den geht es ums Gewicht!
Wenn du mal die originale Kurbel mit Innenlager auf die Waage legst, wirst du feststellen, dass dieses Trum über 1,5kg  wiegt!
Ich hatte eine auf 105mm gekürzte Shimano LX Kurbel mit etwas über 300gr. Innenlager noch mal so um 270gr.
Auch ist das orig. Innenlager immer bombenfest zu mindestens re.
Wenn die das Gewicht fast schnuppe ist, so lassen und fahren, passt auch.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. April 2016)

den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des Großen durch mehr Kraft und größere Laufräder bekommst du wohl auch durch Tuning nicht weg. Aber das Originalteil ist leider unanständig schwer...


----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Den meisten, die da ne kürzere Kurbel einbauen, den geht es ums Gewicht!
> Wenn du mal die originale Kurbel mit Innenlager auf die Waage legst, wirst du feststellen, dass dieses Trum über 1,5kg  wiegt!
> Ich hatte eine auf 105mm gekürzte Shimano LX Kurbel mit etwas über 300gr. Innenlager noch mal so um 270gr.
> Auch ist das orig. Innenlager immer bombenfest zu mindestens re.
> ...


Sollte ich dann die 102mm von Kokua nehmen, oder die längere mit 114mm? Ein Kilo weniger schadet bestimmt nicht.


----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des Großen durch mehr Kraft und größere Laufräder bekommst du wohl auch durch Tuning nicht weg. Aber das Originalteil ist leider unanständig schwer...


Welches Originalteil meinst du, die Kurbel?


----------



## Fisch123 (12. April 2016)

@Roelof meint das gesamte Rad. 
Nimm die kurze Kurbel. Was soll die denn kosten? Wahrscheinlich musst du aber das Innenlager auch wechseln, sonst macht es kein Sinn. Das alte wird dann auch zu lang und zu schwer sein.
Ruf einfach noch mal bei Hr. Fischer an.
Kaniabikes.de der kann dir bestimmt mit der Kurbel auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

So um die 40€, glaube ich. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich ihn ein paar Wochen damit fahren lasse und dann auf ein anderes Bike umsteige. Das Cube kann man ja bestimmt gut verkaufen.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. April 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> So um die 40€, glaube ich. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich ihn ein paar Wochen damit fahren lasse und dann auf ein anderes Bike umsteige. Das Cube kann man ja bestimmt gut verkaufen.


Das wäre das vernünftigste. Für ein 
200er Team bekommst du je nach Zustand und Alter/Farbe zwischen 60- 140€.
Ich habe hier ein 240er das werde ich wohl, wenn es fertig ist, für an die 200€ anbieten. Ist dann aber komplett neu gemacht, mit gekürzter Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (12. April 2016)

Es ist ja erst das 160. Das 200 ist noch weit entfernt. Er ist 101cm groß und vor einer Woche vier geworden. Am Sonntag ist er das erste mal mit gefahren und jetzt rast er schon wie ein Kamikaze durch die Gegend. 
Ich hab dann eher an das Kubike 16 gedacht. Allerdings ist das ja so elend teuer.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. April 2016)

auch die 160er werden so gehandelt!
eher sogar höher.


----------



## Floh (13. April 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen. Die optimierten 160er gehen für gutes Geld wieder weg, ich habe am Ende zwar etwas draufgezahlt, brauchte aber nur eine Zwischenlösung für ein Jahr weil ich mit dem 20er über das Ziel hinausgeschossen war.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. April 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Ich hab dann eher an das Kubike 16 gedacht. Allerdings ist das ja so elend teuer.


Schau doch mal in die ebay Kleinanzeigen, da gibt es auch welche gebraucht. Ebenso gebrauchte 16er Isla´s und Kania´s


----------



## Roelof (13. April 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> ... etwas draufgezahlt...


Wenn für die Benutzungsdauer etwas Benutzungsentgeld fällig wird, ist das doch auch nicht schlimm, oder??  ich seh das immer anders herum. Ein getuntes Rad lässt sich für gutes Geld loswerden. Ein Rad von der Stange ist aufgrund des größeren Wertverlustes viel teurer.


----------



## ChrissiF (16. April 2016)

Hallo! Danke für eure Antworten. Ich würde es evtl. gerne selbst mal probieren, etwas zu schrauben. Handwerklich bin ich geschickt, allerdings habe ich noch nie etwas am Fahrrad gemacht. Wenn ich die Bremse tausche, was könnt ihr mir dafür denn empfehlen und bekommt das ein Laie auch hin?
Ich habe mir diese angeschaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Tektro/Felgenbremse-R559-long-p49655/
Da würde doch das eine Loch hinten reichen, um die zu befestigen. Oder sehe ich das ganz falsch?
Ich würde als erstes gerne die Bremsen, und dann eine andere Kurbel einbauen. Wenn das klappt wie gewünscht, noch ein anderes Laufrad hinten, mit Freilauf.
Oder bin ich da zu optimistisch und das ist für mich - ohne Vorkenntnisse - einfach nicht machbar? Mein Sohn soll ja auch fahren können, und nicht wochenlang darauf warten, daß die Mama die Teile auch wieder zusammen bekommt, die sie abgeschraubt hat. ;-)


----------



## Floh (16. April 2016)

Eine hintere Bremse ist für das Cube nicht vorgesehen (Rücktritt!). Das Loch in der Gabel ist m.E. für ein Schutzblech.
Du kannst am 160er Cube eine ganz normale V-Brake vorne verbauen. Ich hatte zum Beispiel Avid SD5 oder SD7. Die sind schön leicht, gut einzustellen und funktionieren hervorragend und mit 15 bzw. 25 Euro nicht mal teuer. Dazu brauchst Du noch einen Hebel, verkaufen tun sie die aber nur paarweise (Grrr-...) aber Du wirst bestimmt den zweiten hier gut los.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-digit-5-vorne-oder-hinten-26467/wg_id-2449
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/avid-speed-dial-7-bremshebelpaar-26483/wg_id-2448
An dem Hebel musste ich allerdings eine längere Madenschraube verbauen, um ihn dicht genug an den Lenker zu kriegen für Kinderhände.
Längere Madenschraube gibt's im Eisenwarenhandel/Baumarkt also das ist kein Problem.


----------



## ChrissiF (16. April 2016)

Das es nicht vorgesehen ist, habe ich schon rausgefunden. Habe bei Roccastrada in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-tuning.629196/page-10#post-12977534 gesehen, dass er es gemacht hat. Darum frage ich ja nach der oben angegebenen Bremse, ob das mit dieser auch machbar wäre. 
Und eben generell die Frage, jetzt erstmal für die vordere Bremse: kann ich das als Laie, die Bremse tauschen? Bleibt der Bremszug der gleiche, oder muss ich den mittauschen?


----------



## Floh (16. April 2016)

Bremse tauschen sind erstmal nur zwei Schrauben. Allerdings kann eine V-Brake fummelig einzustellen sein.


----------



## ChrissiF (16. April 2016)

Danke, dass du dich kümmerst Floh. Also brauche ich Bremshebel und bremsen. Auch noch die Bremszüge? Wie lange und welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (16. April 2016)

Darf ich mich auch kurz mit ner Frage einklinken?  Ich würde das Cube 160 gerne mit neuen Laufrädern bestücken und auf Freilauf umrüsten.  Besteht in rigend einer Form die Möglichkeit hinten eine Bremse anzubringen?  Grüße Nadine


----------



## ChrissiF (16. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Darf ich mich auch kurz mit ner Frage einklinken?  Ich würde das Cube 160 gerne mit neuen Laufrädern bestücken und auf Freilauf umrüsten.  Besteht in rigend einer Form die Möglichkeit hinten eine Bremse anzubringen?  Grüße Nadine


Hast du denn schon Laufräder dafür? Wenn ja, welche? Ich bin auf der Suche nach der gleichen Antwort. Roccastrada hat das gemacht.


----------



## nadine09 (16. April 2016)

Nein, noch nicht.... Ich würde gut erhaltene gebrauchte, wenns geht farblich eloxierte Naben suchen und mir dann bei unserem örtlichen Radladen des Vertrauens passende Felgen bestellen.  Einfacher wäre natürlich auch ein Frog Bike zu nehmen.  Das hat schon Freilauf,  ist leicht und hat zwei Bremsen.


----------



## ChrissiF (16. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht.... Ich würde gut erhaltene gebrauchte, wenns geht farblich eloxierte Naben suchen und mir dann bei unserem örtlichen Radladen des Vertrauens passende Felgen bestellen.  Einfacher wäre natürlich auch ein Frog Bike zu nehmen.  Das hat schon Freilauf,  ist leicht und hat zwei Bremsen.


Ja, aber der Rahmen von Cube ist einfach schöner.


----------



## nadine09 (16. April 2016)

Na, wenn ich immer diese klobigen Ausfallenden sehe, würde ich am liebsten nen komplettes Rahmen/Gabelset bauen lassen  ...


----------



## Diman (16. April 2016)

Sowas?


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2016)

@nadine09 Wenn der Wunsch so groß ist, sag Bescheid, ich schick dir gerne meine Liste mit den Rahmenbauern zu, die ich mir vor geraumer Zeit ausgesucht habe.


----------



## nadine09 (18. April 2016)

Ja, sehr gerne!  Vielleicht ist es ja irgendwie bezahlbar.


----------



## Floh (18. April 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Danke, dass du dich kümmerst Floh. Also brauche ich Bremshebel und bremsen. Auch noch die Bremszüge? Wie lange und welche?


Du brauchst eine ziemlich lächerliche Länge an Bremszug, das sind ja höchstens 30 cm vom Griff bis zur Gabel 
Hier kannst Du ungefähr sehen wie das aussieht:




Dieser 90° Umlenker an der Bremse, damit der Zug nach oben geht, ist bei der V-Brake dabei.
In dem Bild ist das ein Jagwire-Zugset, gibt es z.B. da wo Du auch die Bremse kaufen kannst.
Shimano kostet allerdings nur die Hälfte (13 Euro) für vorne UND hinten. Haste gleich noch ein paar Ersatzzüge.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...edelstahl-vorn-hinten-schwarz-47053/wg_id-473


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombi (18. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Darf ich mich auch kurz mit ner Frage einklinken?  Ich würde das Cube 160 gerne mit neuen Laufrädern bestücken und auf Freilauf umrüsten.  Besteht in rigend einer Form die Möglichkeit hinten eine Bremse anzubringen?  Grüße Nadine



Hallo Nadine,
Laufrad mit Freilauf und Bremse Hinten nachrüsten geht, je nach Aufwand den man treiben will. Ich habe es komplett selbst gemacht und eine Rennradnabe mit 130mm Einbaubreite verwendet und auf 110mm Einbaubreite gekürzt. Geht mit Hausmitteln, aber für das ein oder andere Teil bietet sich eine Drehbank an damit die Flächen plan & parallel sind.
Da ich es geschafft habe die neue Nabe mit den alten Speichen in ein alltagstaugliches Einspeichmuster zu froschen halte ich mich jetzt für das gösste unerkannte Einspeichtalent 
Die Kettenlinie habe ich mit alten Freilaufspachern eingestellt und das ganze Paket samt Ritzel über einen Seegerring auf dem gekürzten Freilaufkörper fixiert - etwas Fummelei bis es spielfrei sitzt. (Hier muss eine Nut in den Freilauf gedreht werden)

Als Bremse habe ich eine Rennradbremse mit langen Schenkeln verwendet. Hierfür habe ich das Loch im Steg zweckentfremdet.
Leider sind die Schenkel der Bremse nicht lang genug um sie oben zu montieren, da sie in der unteren Position schnell mit dem Antrieb kollidieren. Ich habe deswegen vorne ein 26er Kettenblatt, so läuft die Kette unter den Bremsklötzen.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder die hoffentlich einigermassen aussagekräftig sind. (Bevor wer meckert => die Überlängen an Zügen und Spannachse etc. sind natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden.)

Gruß Bombi


----------



## nadine09 (18. April 2016)

Wow:.... Das ist ja genial. 

Die Kurbel sieht sehr edel aus!  Gefällt mir unheimlich gut 

Die Anzahl der Speichen würden für unseren Zwerg zwar etwas unterdemensioniert sein,  aber das Prinzip gefällt mir.  Bis natürlich wiedermal auf die mega hässlichen Ausfallenden,  aber das ist halt einfach so.  Vielleicht kann mann da ja noch ein Herz ausfräsen oder so.... Spaß (nur wenn es dadurch noch stabil genug bleibt)  

Bremstechnisch würde ich diese Lösung favorisieren.  Ist die Bremse leichtgängig?  

Könnte man das vielleicht auch mit ner Singlespeed Nabe hinkriegen?


----------



## Bombi (18. April 2016)

"...Die Anzahl der Speichen würden für unseren Zwerg zwar etwas unterdemensioniert sein...."
Also ich habe das natürlich genauso Probegefahren wie das 12" - Härtetest muss sein. Und wenn euer Zwerg nicht 80+kg wiegt, dann seh ich da keine Probleme. Die originalen Kinderradkomponenten sind ja eher dem Schwermaschinenbau entliehen, da kann man schon einiges weglassen bevor es instabil wird bei 20kg bis 25kg.
Das HR ist mit 10 Speichen 2fach gekreuzt auf der Antriebsseite und radial mit 5 Speichen gegenüber aufgebaut. Da fällt mit ein, dass ich das für das Einspeichmuster noch ein paar zusätzliche Löcher in die Felge bohren musste (-2,48g)


----------



## Bombi (18. April 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Könnte man das vielleicht auch mit ner Singlespeed Nabe hinkriegen?



Ich glaube BMX Naben haben die richtige Einbaubreite. Was ich auch überlegt habe ist diese Fixienabe zu verwenden. Hier kann man glaub ich durch "abspachern" die Einbaubreite " pimpen". Mit Freilaufritzel sollte das dann klappen. Irgendwie hat mir das dann bzgl. der gewünschten Übersetzung nicht richtig in den Kram gepasst und ich hab es wieder verworfen.


----------



## ChrissiF (19. April 2016)

Bombi schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine,
> Laufrad mit Freilauf und Bremse Hinten nachrüsten geht, je nach Aufwand den man treiben will. Ich habe es komplett selbst gemacht und eine Rennradnabe mit 130mm Einbaubreite verwendet und auf 110mm Einbaubreite gekürzt. Geht mit Hausmitteln, aber für das ein oder andere Teil bietet sich eine Drehbank an damit die Flächen plan & parallel sind.
> Da ich es geschafft habe die neue Nabe mit den alten Speichen in ein alltagstaugliches Einspeichmuster zu froschen halte ich mich jetzt für das gösste unerkannte Einspeichtalent
> Die Kettenlinie habe ich mit alten Freilaufspachern eingestellt und das ganze Paket samt Ritzel über einen Seegerring auf dem gekürzten Freilaufkörper fixiert - etwas Fummelei bis es spielfrei sitzt. (Hier muss eine Nut in den Freilauf gedreht werden)
> ...


Cool! Was hast du denn vorne für eine Bremse verbaut und welche Hebel hast du dazu genommen?
Wie lange ist denn die Rennradbremse?


----------



## Bombi (19. April 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Cool! Was hast du denn vorne für eine Bremse verbaut und welche Hebel hast du dazu genommen?
> Wie lange ist denn die Rennradbremse?


Die vordere Bremse ist eine Avid SD5, die hintere eine RR Bremse mit den langen Schenkeln (ich glaube von Dia-Compe - siehe Foto). Als Bremshebel habe ich ganz einfache Deore V-Brake Hebel genommen und mit einer langen Schraube die Griffweite für Kinderhände passend justiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (25. April 2016)

Vielen Dank! Ich hab jetzt eine Odyssey Bremse genommen. Passt gut. 
Warte gerade auf Laufräder und Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Lenker und Vorbau. Könnt ihr mir da was günstiges empfehlen? Vielleicht hat auch jemand noch was rumliegen?


----------



## kc85 (25. April 2016)

Bei Vorbau und Lenker: KCNC Flyride und Rampant oder Dark Side.

Leicht und bezahlbar.

kc85


----------



## ChrissiF (25. April 2016)

Danke! Welche Länge vom Vorbau nimmt man am besten und welche Biegung haben die Lenker? Gibt's da nur ein Modell? Hab grad mal gegoogelt, da sehe ich aber verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## ChrissiF (29. April 2016)

So, hier mal ein Zwischenstand von mir. Ich hab die Kurbel gegen die 102mm von Kaniabikes getauscht. Innenlager Neco 107,5mm, Bremse Tektro vorne und hinten eine Odyssey 1999, Avid Fr5 Hebel und das Wichtigste: neue Laufräder mit SRAM Automatix. Und obwohl die Automatik ja schwer und eine zusätzliche Bremse verbaut ist hab ich trotzdem schon 1kg weniger. 
Kommen sollen noch Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Griffe. 
Ich hätte gerne einen weißen Lenker. Gibt es sowas in weiß, leicht und bezahlbar mit 25,4mm?
Danke euch allen schon mal für die Hilfe bisher!

Christina


----------



## ChrissiF (1. Mai 2016)

Im realen Versuch hat sich herausgestellt, dass unser kleiner Held offensichtlich Schwierigkeiten hat den Bremshebel zu ziehen für die Hinterradbremse. Was für mich leichtgängig erschien, ist ihm zu anstrengend und er bekommt keine Bremskraft hin. Bremshebel sind die FR5. Kann das sein, weil diese ja eigentlich für V-Brakes sind und nicht für Seitenzugbremsen? Gibt es einen anderen Hebel, der für Kinder in Verbindung mit der Odyssey 1999 leichtgängiger geht?


----------



## kc85 (1. Mai 2016)

Meine Mädels haben am 160er Cube fast ausschließlich vorne gebremst. Hat i.d.R. völlig gereicht.

kc85


----------



## ChrissiF (1. Mai 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Meine Mädels haben am 160er Cube fast ausschließlich vorne gebremst. Hat i.d.R. völlig gereicht.
> 
> kc85


Das glaube ich. Aber ich hab ja die hintere schon verbaut und möchte einfach verstehen, warum sie insgesamt schwergängiger geht. Klar, bauartbedingt bestimmt auch. Aber kann es auch am Hebel liegen?


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte unserem damals 3-jährigen einen Bremshebel von Saccon für die hintere Seitenzugbremse (DiaCompe Bulldog) verbaut, dazu weiche Beläge (glaube von Sinz) und damit hat er spielend genügend Bremskraft erzeugt. kann schon sein, dass die Kombi FR5 und Seitenzug nicht so geeignet ist ...
War aber auch kein Cube ...


----------



## trolliver (3. Mai 2016)

Ja, es kann am Bremshebel liegen. V-Brake-Bremshebel haben ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis als Cantilever- oder Seitenzugfelgenbremshebel. Sie ziehen schneller bzw. mehr Seil ein und sind dadurch etwas giftiger und schwergängiger, rein physikalisch.

Ob das allerdings der Grund für Eure Schwergängigkeit ist? Daß du die Bremse als leichtgängig empfindest, spricht dafür, Erwachsene empfinden da oft keinen Unterschied (ich auch nicht). Auf der anderen Seite liegt bei der hinteren Bremse doch sehr viel am Bowdenzug: Qualität, Reibung, Verlegung: möglichst starke Seile nehmen und für leichtes Gleiten sorgen, entweder durch Teflonhüllen oder durch Fetten (mache ich heute noch so, wirkt auch Frost im Winter entgegen). Und dann möglichst kurze Wege, keine durchgängige Außenhülle von vorn bis hinten und kleine Radien bei der Verlegung.

Bei der Verwendung von Seitenzugbremsen sind der Optimierung jedoch Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## ChrissiF (3. Mai 2016)

Wären denn die Speed Dial Hebel besser geeignet? Ich hab eine durchgängige Außenhülle genommen, allerdings ist die erstmal provisorisch mit Kabelbindern befestigt, weil ich nicht wusste, ob das so bleibt. Er kommt mittlerweile besser klar und bremst mit beiden Bremsen. 
Aber wenn es geeignetere Hebel gibt, würde ich die noch gerne tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. Mai 2016)

Die Federvorspannung an der Bremse lässt sich nicht mehr reduzieren?? Ich sag immer wieder: die geringste Reibung haben PowerCordz, super leicht sind die auch noch, aber wie üblich bei super leichtem Zeug: *die* Kohle für einen Zug muss man mal mit einem Lächeln auf den Tisch legen können...  ich habs nicht geschafft, hab ihn am CNOC16 trotzdem verbaut. Im nachhinein betrachtet war das aber eine gute Investition.


----------



## ChrissiF (3. Mai 2016)

Kannst du mir einen bestimmten Zug und Hülle empfehlen?


----------



## ChrissiF (3. Mai 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Die Federvorspannung an der Bremse lässt sich nicht mehr reduzieren?? Ich sag immer wieder: die geringste Reibung haben PowerCordz, super leicht sind die auch noch, aber wie üblich bei super leichtem Zeug: *die* Kohle für einen Zug muss man mal mit einem Lächeln auf den Tisch legen können...  ich habs nicht geschafft, hab ihn am CNOC16 trotzdem verbaut. Im nachhinein betrachtet war das aber eine gute Investition.


Erst jetzt gelesen. Dann schaue ich mal nach den PowerCordz. Wo kann man denn die Federvorspannung verstellen?


----------



## Roelof (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn du die Bremse von hinten betrachtest findet sich ja dort die Rückstellfeder, die die Bremse auseinander drückt. kann man die nicht ein wenig "deformieren" - heißt weiter nach innen biegen und wieder einhängen?


----------



## ChrissiF (3. Mai 2016)

Das könnte ich probieren, ja. Am Anfang ist die Feder immer rausgesprungen, da hab ich sie auch schon mal etwas "zurecht" gebogen. 
Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## trolliver (3. Mai 2016)

Powercordz für eine alte Seitenzugfelgenbremse???? Nimm's mir nicht übel... ein echter Roeloff.  

Ein ganz normaler Shimanozug tut es auch, für einen Bruchteil des Geldes. Wenn du den Bremszug mit durchgehender Außenhülle (wohl mangels Zuggegenhalter am Rahmen) verlegst, geht ohnehin die meiste Bremskraft auf dem Weg zur Bremse verloren. Dennoch geht da was, ein normaler Bremszug mit starkem Seil aus Edelstahl wie bei Shimano könnte gegenüber einem minderwertigen Produkt einiges an verlorener Kraft einsparen.

Ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht. ;-))


----------



## ChrissiF (3. Mai 2016)

So sieht's momentan aus. Es ist noch nicht alles fertig und etwas provisorisch.


----------



## trolliver (3. Mai 2016)

Ja, das sieht nicht so gut aus. Das Zugseil will die Außenhülle unter Last zusammenziehen, das funktioniert nicht, also deformiert es sie, verformt den Zugverlauf. Deswegen versucht man, dem in der Zugverlegung entgegen zu wirken, indem man mit Zuganschlägen Fixpunkte schafft, an denen sich der Zug nicht wegbewegen kann. Entweder Zugführungen oder, besser, mit Zuganschlägen. Die bewegliche Strecke des Zuges wird so wirksam minimiert, was der Bremse zu einem guten Druckpunkt verhilft.

Ist der Zug ohne Zuganschläge verlegt, verliert die Bremse an Zugkraft, weil ein Teil in der Deformation der Außenhülle verpufft. Fehlen auch steife Zugführungen, ist das noch schlimmer. Kabelbinder sind keine steifen Zugführungen, und du wirst, wenn Du am rechten Hebel ziehst und den Zug beobachtest, mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit sehen können, wie sich der Kabelbinder bewegt. Das ist genau das Problem, denn da geht Kraft rein, die an die Bremse gehört.

Nun wirst du, wenn du am Hebel ziehst, das einfach mit Kraft ausgleichen, eine enge Justierung der Bremsbeläge vorausgesetzt. Doch die Kraft hat ein Kind nicht, wie gut es auch trainiert sein mag.

Ich würde nicht viel Geld in den Zug stecken. Sollte der verbaute kein Markenprodukt sein, könnte man, wie gesagt, eines einsetzen. Ich nehme Shimano, was aber nicht heißt, daß es nicht noch andere gleichwertige Hersteller in dem Preisbereich geben kann.

Wenn, dann würde ich eher Geld in Zuganschläge investieren, sowas gibt es, z.B. hier.

Oliver


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

Ein einfacher Zuganschlag, montiert an der Sattelstützenklemme, würde da schon deutliche Verbesserung bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (4. Mai 2016)

Danke euch für die Tipps! Den Zuganschlag den Oliver mir gezeigt hat gibt es da momentan nur in groß. Habt ihr noch einen Link für mich, wo es sowas gibt für die Sattelstütze? Und wie wird da der Bremszug montiert? Ich kann's mir noch nicht so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

so was? wo es den gibt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

Gefunden:

https://shop.studiobrisant.com/teil...z-mit-bremskabelgegenhalter.html?options=cart


----------



## trolliver (4. Mai 2016)

Sicher, daß der richtig ist? Es geht ja hier um eine Seitenzugbremse, wo der Zug inkl. Außenhülle ansetzt. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man da zwei, die man auf dem Oberrohr befestigt. Oder zumindest einen weiteren auf dem Oberrohr zu dem an der Sattelstütze - den ich übrigens richtig gut finde!


----------



## trolliver (4. Mai 2016)

Dieser Shop führt die auch. Allerdings stolze Preise wie teure Züge. Immerhin würde man konstruktiv etwas deutlich verbessern und nicht nur auf verminderte Reibung setzen. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man zwei, weil man die Außenhülle unterbricht. Einmal führt man sie vom Bremshebel bis zum vorderen Zuganschlag, der kurz hinter dem Steuerrohr auf oder unter dem Oberrohr zu montieren ist. Von da geht nur der Innenzug weiter in schnurgeradem Weg bis zum zweiten Zuganschlag auf dem Oberrohr kurz vor dem Sattelrohr. Von da führt wieder der komplette Zug mit Außenhülle bis zum Anschlag an der Seitenzugfelgenbremse.


----------



## cbert80 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht. Da werden vielleicht 20 cm außenhülle gespart. Aber die Hülle besser zu fixieren kann schon was bringen. Intern verlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (5. Mai 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht. Da werden vielleicht 20 cm außenhülle gespart. Aber die Hülle besser zu fixieren kann schon was bringen. Intern verlegen?


Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte und danke für die Tipps! Ich werde erstmal so klebende Bremszugführungrn nehmen. Und evtl. noch das Teil von Fisch, wollte eh eine neue Sattelklemme. Blöd ist einfach, dass der Bremszug so am Oberrohr von einer auf die andere Seite rumschlängeln muss. Aber die Zugaufnahme von der Odyssey ist leider rechts. Ich probiere das demnächst mal besser zu verlegen und die Federn zu entschärfen. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch schon. Momentan liege ich aber flach. 
Hat jemand noch einen Tipp für mich, für einen weißen Lenker? Mit 25,4 Klemmung?


----------



## trolliver (6. Mai 2016)

Bremszugführung ist besser als Kabelbinder, auf jeden Fall. Du kannst den Zug auch unterhalb des Oberrohrs verlaufen lassen, dann mußt du nicht komplett einmal um es herum, wegen Seitenwechsel. Wie der Gegenhalter an der Sattelklemme integriert werden soll... da bin ich gespannt. ;-))


----------



## majort (9. September 2016)

Ha





ChrissiF schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Zwischenstand von mir. Ich hab die Kurbel gegen die 102mm von Kaniabikes getauscht. Innenlager Neco 107,5mm, Bremse Tektro vorne und hinten eine Odyssey 1999, Avid Fr5 Hebel und das Wichtigste: neue Laufräder mit SRAM Automatix. Und obwohl die Automatik ja schwer und eine zusätzliche Bremse verbaut ist hab ich trotzdem schon 1kg weniger.
> Kommen sollen noch Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Griffe.
> Ich hätte gerne einen weißen Lenker. Gibt es sowas in weiß, leicht und bezahlbar mit 25,4mm?
> Danke euch allen schon mal für die Hilfe bisher!
> ...



Hallo Christina,

ich möchte auch gerne die SRAM Automatix einbauen und überlege das Laufrad von kubikes zu kaufen (falls die passen). Woher hast Du Deine Laufräder bezogen?


----------



## ChrissiF (9. September 2016)

Von Kubike. ;-) Passt und funktioniert super!


----------



## majort (10. September 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Von Kubike. ;-) Passt und funktioniert super!


Klasse, Danke ;-)


----------



## ChrissiF (10. September 2016)

Wie löst du das mit der Bremse?


----------



## majort (12. September 2016)

Ich habe es 1:1 umgesetzt wie in diesem Beitrag von jenka gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/cube-kid-160-tuning-629196/t-629196-p-3.html

Hat alles prima auf Anhieb gepasst. Hab auf die schnelle paar Fotos gemacht:

 

Andere Frage: hast Du auch gleich die Felge vorne getauscht? Mit welcher Bereifung? Ich überlege kenda small block eight 16 x 1.5 zu nehmen.


----------



## ChrissiF (12. September 2016)

Perfekt! Ich hab die vordere Felge gleich mitgetauscht. Und Schwalbe Black Jack drauf.


----------



## Denyodp (11. Juni 2017)

Hi!

Hat jemand Interesse an einem gut erhaltenem Cube Kid 160? Gekauft wurde es im Oktober 2014. Zustand ist wirklich gut und wurde nur von unserem Sohn gefahren. Meldet euch per PN und wir können über den Preis verhandeln.

Viele Grüße
Denyo!


----------



## bankettfritz (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mtb'ler 
Hier nun das fast fertige Cube vom Sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (4. Juli 2017)

Der kleine Fuhrpark


----------



## x world one (17. Juli 2018)

Ich habe gerade gemerkt, Fotos vom letzten Stand hatte ich nicht gepostet. Hole ich jetzt nach. Was alles gemacht wurde steht auf den ersten beiden Seiten, nochmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Austausch Mäntel gegen Schwalbe Black Jack 
Austausch Kurbelgarnitur gegen Kania Kurbel mit Kettenblatt
Austausch Innenlager gegen Kürzeres
Austausch Bremse gegen Shimano DX in Rot
Bremhebel durch Avid FR5 ersetzt
Kettenschutz ist einem Chainrunner gewichen
Austausch Schutzblech hinten gegen kompletten Satz leichte Steckschutzbleche
Reflektoren vorn/hinten sowie 3M Speichenreflektoren
Hinterachsnabe neu eingestellt und leichtgängig gemacht
Austausch Pedale gegen Metallpedale
Austausch Griffe
Gewicht liegt somit inkl. Ständer bei knapp unter 8kg, ich hatte mal 7,75kg gewogen. 
Was kann man aktuell dafür verlangen? Rad ist sowie in Ordnung, hat natürlich Gebrauchspuren und auch mal einen Sturz hinter sich. Sieht man auch am Bremshebel.


----------



## bankettfritz (17. Juli 2018)

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen werden sie mit 100-160€ gehandelt, so groß ist der Umbau ja nicht.


----------



## Hillcruiser (27. Oktober 2018)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Den meisten, die da ne kürzere Kurbel einbauen, den geht es ums Gewicht!
> Wenn du mal die originale Kurbel mit Innenlager auf die Waage legst, wirst du feststellen, dass dieses Trum über 1,5kg  wiegt!
> Ich hatte eine auf 105mm gekürzte Shimano LX Kurbel mit etwas über 300gr. Innenlager noch mal so um 270gr.
> Auch ist das orig. Innenlager immer bombenfest zu mindestens re.
> ...



passt denn die leichte Kaniakurbel auch auf das orig Innenlager?
Wäre ja eine Optimierung, die vom Aufwand überschaubar wäre...


----------



## wombel74 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> passt denn die leichte Kaniakurbel auch auf das orig Innenlager?
> Wäre ja eine Optimierung, die vom Aufwand überschaubar wäre...



Passt ohne Probleme, die 15€ für ein Neco Innenlager sind aber gut angelegt


----------



## Linipupini (29. Oktober 2018)

wombel74 schrieb:


> Passt ohne Probleme, die 15€ für ein Neco Innenlager sind aber gut angelegt


Auch vom Gewicht her


----------

